# caught my wife!



## marko (Jul 22, 2013)

well the other day it was really hot and I was only a few blocks away from the house so I stopped by while working, I just wanted to grab a bottle of soda and one of water, I had already drank my tea and soda for the day. I opened the door and I hear her rustling around in the bedroom in the back of the house. I thought maybe she was watching tv on the bed, she works from home.

she calls out to check if it is me, I reply as I am walking towards the bedroom. As I enter the room she is finishing doing up her shorts , I realize as I see the vibe on the bed she was taking care of business. she was beet red from being caught. I laughed and told her it was fine, I apologized for not calling ahead and interrupting her time. 

I made my way to the kitchen and grabbed my drinks. I really would have helped her finish off but..... I needed to get a delivery done and was not really in the mood at that second. I was all hot and feeling gross and dirty. I had interrupted her process so now she was done for awhile, she told me later she did try again later.

I texted her later on and told her I could not get her out of my head, and then after my post-work shower we had some exercise.


----------



## CASE_Sensitive (Jul 22, 2013)

knowing she masterbates gets me off too.
knowing she's masterbating when we're on some fairly long dry spells is infuriating (at least to me)


----------



## marko (Jul 22, 2013)

honestly we had a pretty good spell last month, she has been having longer periods so it typically restricts us to a 2 or 2.5 week long time to get our fun in. last month in 16 days we had 8 rounds. that is really good for us. sometimes it is about 2 a month, typically it seems to be about 4 times a month which is way under what I would like but hey, it all balances out.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I can see how it would be a turn on to catch your wife doing the deed.
Can also see how it might be conflicting emotions if you caught her doing the deed and your sex life sucked. Wouldn't want her to prefer a toy than yourself.

At least it would show your wife has a drive.

To original poster: Bravo! Enjoy!


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

Damn that's sexy!


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Stretch said:


> Damn that's sexy!





jorgegene said:


> I can see how it would be a turn on to catch your wife doing the deed.
> 
> To original poster: Bravo! Enjoy!





CASE_Sensitive said:


> knowing she masterbates gets me off too.


Not for nothing but I've been accidentally walked into while having my " quality " time to myself by a boyfriend then and even my husband now.

Its never been embarrassing for me and if anything I've always thought of it more as " perfect timing " 

PS ...... I'd be lying if I said I had nooo clue he was coming home at that time though sssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I love having a partner who's not afraid to show her "private time"! It can even make a road trip go by that much faster!

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CASE_Sensitive (Jul 22, 2013)

Not surprisingly, when it's been reversed and my wife has caught me in the throes of self passion, her reaction has never been quite reciprocal.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

I am not so sure it is healthy to be hiding her masturbation from you. Have you ever asked her to masturbate with you in the room? It might free her mind from a lot of unnecessary angst.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

So, what EXACTLY is your problem or complaint?

I don't see anything wrong with a happily married grown woman who is horny and feels the need to masturbate during the day from time to time. As long as your sex life is good and fulfilling.

What is your question?

P.S. You should have helped "finish her off." The drinks could have waited 5 minutes. It would have been incredibly erotic and ended any of this "discomfort" nonsense you have created in YOUR head.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

I thought you were going to post you caught someone in the closet hiding.


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

doubletrouble said:


> I thought you were going to post you caught someone in the closet hiding.


Me too, actually.
And you probably shoulda checked, OP! Under the bed, too..!


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Guys like talking about this stuff and I find it inappropriate discussion because it is just too talk about it. This isn't a get off from stories board.


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

cool story


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

happy as a clam said:


> So, what EXACTLY is your problem or complaint?
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with a happily married grown woman who is horny and feels the need to masturbate during the day from time to time. As long as your sex life is good and fulfilling.
> 
> ...


I think he was looking for, and getting, quite frankly, an internet high five. I would LOVE to come home to that. But, my wife says she doesn't participate in that type of extra curricular activity, unfortunately. As for participating, I cannot speak for the OP but I doubt I'd be able to assist. I would be too stunned to move.


----------



## Juice (Dec 5, 2013)

Good story OP. I wish my wife would use the toys I bought her with or without me.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

clipclop2 said:


> Guys like talking about this stuff and I find it inappropriate discussion because it is just too talk about it. This isn't a get off from stories board.


I'm not offended by the story. It's rather titillating. But doesn't this thread violate several of the forum rules?


----------



## Cleigh (Dec 5, 2013)

I know this is the men's room but, I like to text my partner when I'm about to take care of business when he isn't home. He loves it. Sometimes I tell him in person when he gets home and he high 5s me lol we have a strange relationship haha


----------



## BostonBruins32 (Nov 2, 2013)

I was hoping you were going to say someone was hiding under her bed.

haha..but good for you. My wife said masturbating is 'disgusting'. Wonder if she knows how 'disgusting' I am..


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

Very nice; my gal admitted to me a few years ago; when i was very sick for 3 months; that she was taking care of herself.

since then I have asked to watch several times but she just looks at me with that WTF glint in her eye.


----------



## marko (Jul 22, 2013)

sorry, been busy away from the internet. 

sorry if I broke any rules of the board. I really wanted to tell somebody, and it is not appropriate to tell co-workers and friends. who else is there to tell?

you guys are great, thanks for all the comments. 

I really would have stayed to help her but like I said, my truck was running and needed to get some gear to a client. I was not feeling "sexy" at the time, all grungy and sweaty. we talked about it later and relived it. 

I enjoy when she takes care of herself.


----------



## Cmackdaddy (Dec 24, 2012)

Well Marko, sounds like a normal occurrence at our house. I am always thrilled and my wife wouldn't be the least bit embarrassed. I wouldn't offer to help her finish off because it's a job that she knows how to do quite well. Sounds good, healthy and normal to me.


----------



## Rooster2014 (Aug 23, 2014)

marko said:


> sorry, been busy away from the internet.
> 
> sorry if I broke any rules of the board. I really wanted to tell somebody, and it is not appropriate to tell co-workers and friends. who else is there to tell?
> 
> ...


Hell ask her for a rain check!!!


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Cleigh said:


> I know this is the men's room but, I like to text my partner when I'm about to take care of business when he isn't home. He loves it. Sometimes I tell him in person when he gets home and he high 5s me lol we have a strange relationship haha


My wife does this. There has been times we did skype so I can watch.

yeah, my wife rocks!

There is NOTHING strange about your relationship. To me, that sounds COMPLETELY normal.

:scratchhead:


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My SO has phoned me during the day before, and I've listened to her while working. Using headphones, and pretending to be listening to music on my phone, of course... 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

